# Throttle Body Spacer Worth It??



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking for some upgrades for my LS1... Is a throttle body spacer worth it? Check out this link.. Good price..

OBX Throttle Body Spacer PONTIAC GTO 04 V8 5.7L W Ports | eBay


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Worthless. Your basically extending your intake manifold by a couple inches. That couple inches won't do anything. Save the money for something else.

A better idea would be to look into porting your throttle body and your intake manifold. I think that's a ten times better idea and will definitely get you more power.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Gotta agree with Falco, junk like this does nothing except to make somebody rich. To accomplish anything it would have to be MUCH longer.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

thats like the magnets people where puting on the fuel lines to get better mileage... or those tornato things in the intake... lol, what else... there are lots of items like this that don't work. if they do its like a .03% differance... and there are a lot of ways to better spend money.

if those things really worked, they be all over the forums!

The standard stuff is still the best. Cold air Intake, High flow filter, bigger MAF, FAST intake, just to name a few.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks you! Saving my cash.


----------

